# IEEE 802.11 p Standard



## youza (21. März 2013)

Hi Leute

ich suche jetzt schon länger ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt einen Rasberry PI mit dem Car-to-Car WLan Standard(IEEE 802.11 p) ausrüsten kann. Am besten natürlich über so eine Art WLAN-Stick oder gibt es da vielleicht Sticks die nicht dafür gedacht sind aber die man möglicherweise mit bestimmten Treibern auf diesen Standard umrüsten kann. 
Wäre super dankbar wenn da jemand was weiß

Viele Grüße
Youza


----------

